# Western Unimount plow on 93 S10 Blazer...



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello

I have a 93 S10 Blazer 4x4 auto with a Western Unimount 6'6" plow setup on it. I can not seem to get it working. I replaced the solenoid and nothing. I replaced the relays(2) and now hear clicking at the motor. The lights do not work either. Am I missing something here? Plow goes down, but not up, left or right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

It sounds like you have multiple problems here. I you go to westerns site and download a copy of the mechanics guide (under publications) and start right from the begining.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

make sure you have a good strong ground on your power connector.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

sechracer;430889 said:


> make sure you have a good strong ground on your power connector.


Like sechracer said check you grounds first.


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

I assume the power connector is the + and - to the motor? I took these off and made sure there was a good connection. Still only hear clicking at motor when trying to move plow. Might go get that mechanic manual downloaded. Thanks.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

82stang;431149 said:


> I assume the power connector is the + and - to the motor? I took these off and made sure there was a good connection. Still only hear clicking at motor when trying to move plow. Might go get that mechanic manual downloaded. Thanks.


Check both sides, mainly truck. It would be the 2 prong plug. One runs to the solenoid and the other to the negative battery terminal. I would unhook each one and clean up the connection then put it back together. Do the jumper from battery pos to solenoid, solenoid to plug and battery ground. I would then check the ground on the plow. It is the bracket on the back mounting bolt for the motor. Being that sees alot of weather it might have rusted some, and lost some of the connection.

How old is the plow? What kind of shape are the grill connectors in?


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

AHA!!!

I figured out the plow control. Thanks for your help. It seems the ground wire, however small and insignificant it seemed off the solenoid(was a small 16/18 guage wire going nowhere) was not connected to anything. I was told it was an accessory thing and don't worry about it. Now I know better. As soon as I hooked it up, WHALA! The plow control now works as it should. 

As for the lights, another issue to be confronted. I studied the wiring diagram and made some changes according to the schematics. Some wires weren't right. Thank GOD for having schematics. After studying the layout and hooking some wires back to where they were supposedly to go, I found this. The vehicle lights now work with the high beams(all marker lights work except plow ones), but only driver side with low beams. The diagram said hook the brown wire etc etc and there were two brown wires so, I'll try switching them later and see if that does anything. I still have yet to get anything from the plow lights whatsoever. I feel like I am on the right path though. 

Appreciate the responses.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

82stang;431637 said:


> AHA!!!
> 
> I figured out the plow control. Thanks for your help. It seems the ground wire, however small and insignificant it seemed off the solenoid(was a small 16/18 guage wire going nowhere) was not connected to anything. I was told it was an accessory thing and don't worry about it. Now I know better. As soon as I hooked it up, WHALA! The plow control now works as it should.
> 
> ...


If you chase the brown wires, where in the harness do they go? Do they splice together?


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

They're both in the harness end near the left side headlight plug. It is a braided harness cover so I don't really want to cut that open. But it doesn't appear it was ever tampered with. I'll try to trace it if I can. But I'm pretty sure they both come out the same place and one goes to the relay(s), the other ?(must be lights?). Other end?

One other thing I noticed. Last night with the vehicle lights on, it really bogs down the alternator when lifting or angling. The guage dropped to 8 or 10 when using the blade, but recovered as soon as I let off. We have snow here today and I dropped the blade to try it out, but just plowing dirt. Is there a right and wrong way to drop the blade and plow? Or do you normally drop then lift a little off the ground, but thought that was what the shoes were for, to keep it up a little?


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

Out of the blue, the left plow markers are working now. I did nothing, just start and turn on the vehicle and put lights on high beam. Highs are there with markers on the plow left side. Low beams only on left side vehicle with no markers on plow left side or right. Decided to investigate and check other side bulbs, which I thought were good. Apparently not. However there is no power there yet. Schematic said something about purple wire to vehicle marker power. Will fix that soon. I am getting close, just not there yet.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

With the dropping and bogging of power. I would go to someplace like autozone and have your charging system tested. The plow will draw some power from the battery, thus why it seems to bog down the truck. Though both are probably fine, you could either get a bigger alternator or a bigger battery to take the load. Doing both would not hurt. As for the lights, the two brown wires.... You should have one that runs to the parking lamp itself, and one the had to connectors on it that runs to the relays. It would connect to the loc#86 on BOTH relays. The purple wire would run to the RIGHT turn signal, and there should be a grey wire for the left signal. Check your ground on the plow too.... It would be the Black/orange wire on the L bracket next to the motor.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Stang. Where in NY are you?


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I have a battery voltage/starter/alternator tester and the charging system checks out fine. I believe it is the load of the plow etc on the system. These little trucks weren't meant for such accessories. I may get a bigger battery at some point just to compensate a little. 

The harness has been a pain, but I'm making headway with getting some lights. I'll be able to do a little more tonight. I dislike electrical issues only because I am not very knowledgeable in that area. But owning a plow is getting me better at it!

Mike
Earlville


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

Knew I'd be getting somewhere. I now have plow markers and lights on low beam. I have yet to place a purple wire on the passenger side to the wiring harness of the vehicle. The schematic says to do this. I think my problems are solved after this. So lesson learned.....Never trust what someone says and always follow the schematics anyway. Chances are, they are always the right way to go.

Thanks for advice all.


----------



## 82stang (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, this is what I have now...

Vehicle markers all work. When vehicle lights are on low beam, the plow lights and markers all work fine, but the vehicle headlamps are out. When vehicle headlamps are on high beam, the vehicle has left front high beam, but not right. This may be a bad bulb, but think I replaced that one this year. At the same time, the plow headlamps are off and the plow markers are on, but the upper marker bulbs on each side are lit brighter as if they were in blinker mode, but not blinking. 

So when I put the lights on in the vehicle:
Low beam:all markers, plow and vehicle, work
high beam:no right front vehicle high beam and no plow headlamps and plow markers are working except upper plow markers on both sides are lit brighter. 

I did everything as the Western schematic shown, but something is not right.
Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

82stang;436552 said:


> Ok, this is what I have now...
> 
> Vehicle markers all work. When vehicle lights are on low beam, the plow lights and markers all work fine, but the vehicle headlamps are out. When vehicle headlamps are on high beam, the vehicle has left front high beam, but not right. This may be a bad bulb, but think I replaced that one this year. At the same time, the plow headlamps are off and the plow markers are on, but the upper marker bulbs on each side are lit brighter as if they were in blinker mode, but not blinking.
> 
> ...


Check your connection at the right side headlight. I bet its not plugged in fully or something to that effect..... also, check and see if you have power on the relay... or a broken pin in the trucks 9 pin connector.


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya I put 2 altenators on my 89 s10 blazer. 1 just for truck and other just to charge battery for plow and run plow. It is great not having lights go dim ever. If you want to see my setup here is a link
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


----------

